
Let’s have no managers, instead of managers with no engineering experience - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/lets-have-no-managers-instead-of-managers-with-no-engineering-experience-e8b7cd29d398
======
brudgers
Programmer anarchy, [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uk-
CF7klLdA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uk-CF7klLdA)

